# Wtb: Be'lakor



## Ruka

Hi all,


Im looking to buy a Metal Be'lakor Daemon Prince and 10 Daemonettes. Posted to the uk. Condition is unimportant, but all pieces to be accounted for. Message me

For the Daemonettes, preferably metal. I am on a relatively tight budget though, so im open to offers.


----------

